# Keep the decoys looking nice



## jowerner (Dec 14, 2008)

How does eveyone protect their decoys. Some build shelves in their trailers, some put them in bags, while other just throw them in the trailer or truck bed. What have you found to be the best. Any comments, new ideas, or pics would be great.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bag em.
Treat them more like your shotgun and not like a bag a garbage.

Everytime I hear guys saying "I can dropkick my dekes across the field and their fine" I just shake my head. Why?

My decoys are an investment. If it takes a few extra minutes to put em out and take em down, than so be it if thats what it takes to keep them looking good for a longer period. Ive never felt the need to be able to tear the spread down in 13.4 seconds. Also, when its time to upgrade and sell, my well cared for decoys will fetch a higher price than the ones that have been dropkicked across the fields.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Bag em.
> Treat them more like your shotgun and not like a bag a garbage.


If I were to treat my decoys like I do my shotgun they would be completely destroyed. There is a reason I call my 870 the "Rust Magnum".



barebackjack said:


> my well cared for decoys will fetch a higher price than the ones that have been dropkicked across the fields.


I have never sold a decoy so that really isn't a factor. But we are beginning to run out of room so maybe we should start.

I treat my decoys decently nice. I bag my Avery's because you have to if you want them to last a week, I hate bagging them though. I don't dropkick the bigfoots, but we do just pile em up in the front of the trailer. I would say we treat our decoys about a 5 on a scale of 1-10.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Avery slotted decoys bags


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My grandpa and I built a trailer to fit our bigfoots feet in individual spots. I will try to get some pictures up this weekend.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have better stuff to do when i go hunting then baby my goose decoys.

I prefer the drop kickable ones :wink:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

is there a bag big enough for Big Foot decoys? I really don't want to take them apart everytime


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't believe there is a bag for the bigfoots. Most people who own them don't bag them.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I just bought 3 dozen fully flocked avery's fb's. As the spring season wore on we noticed that the fb's where getting beat up going into the bags. The flocking wore off the backs of a dozen or so to the point where I decided to mud them in the areas worn to get rid of the light gray spots. my standard fb's look great but these fully flockeers look like $hit. and It's only been 10 days.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

cut'em said:


> I just bought 3 dozen fully flocked avery's fb's. As the spring season wore on we noticed that the fb's where getting beat up going into the bags. The flocking wore off the backs of a dozen or so to the point where I decided to mud them in the areas worn to get rid of the light gray spots. my standard fb's look great but these fully flockeers look like $hit. and It's only been 10 days.


You have a spring season for honky tonks?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Kelly Hannan said:


> is there a bag big enough for Big Foot decoys? I really don't want to take them apart everytime


I've never taken mine apart...unless I'm trying to conserve space. That's the beauty of foots, no bags.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

easy and simple double bag your ffd's


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I double bag them I got a lot invested into my hunting equipment and like to protect them. I use over sized plastic bags and 6 slot bags. The plastic really slips on the decoys and doesnt allow rubbing to happen. I can replace every bag in my spread for 25 bucks every season.. The stretch black Hefty bags are what is use..


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Thats why I only hunt over silos and shells. My ten dozen silos are in satchels and shells are in large duffel bags so as to not get to scratched up like they do in mesh bags.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I run FDDs now, but am seriously thinking about switching over to customs this next summer. Probably Dave Smitth decoys.


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

gamberc said:


> easy and simple double bag your ffd's


Right on gamberc......26 hunts last year and my FFD's look perfect. It takes a little more time and effort, but it's worth it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> I run FDDs now, but am seriously thinking about switching over to customs this next summer. Probably Dave Smitth decoys.


 :koolaid:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

USAlx50 said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > I run FDDs now, but am seriously thinking about switching over to customs this next summer. Probably Dave Smitth decoys.
> ...


hahaha


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I bet you will shoot tons of extra birds !!!!!! They will see the customs and pour right in.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

i don't see why some of you guys get so bent out of shape at people who want to use ffd's or customs. Their good looking decoys and they kill birds..its what they want to use, so be it.

Maybe you guys are all partial owners in dakota or bigfoot???haha


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I hate the avery six slot bags. I got new deeks last year and after putting my deeks in the six slot bags the paint started to wear off. The six slot bags are too abrasive and should not be that way. Avery should replace my deeks because they look like crap now. I now put my deeks in pillow cases or laundry bags from the dollar store. It keeps the paint nice. I also protect the flocked heads with the plastic bags that they come with and a sock over it.


----------

